# Tica show (Doncaster 15/16th Feb 2014



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So who is going ... It my first show Eeekkkkkkkkk 

Am showing my Sapphire , she is my BSH seal point and am hoping she enjoys it

I think am all set now 

But I am bound to forget something 

Any one got a check list , I will pack the car and forget Sapphire lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meeeeee! Are you going to bench next to me?

O, you need: Cat, pen, litter tray, litter, food and water bowls, food and water, grooming kit, rubbish bag for used litter etc, kitchen roll, small dustpan and brush or similar to clear spilled litter, inco pad if you want her to sit on one in the rings, vaccination card for the cat, maybe some breeder cards?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Meeeeee! Are you going to bench next to me?
> 
> O, you need: Cat, pen, litter tray, litter, food and water bowls, food and water, grooming kit, rubbish bag for used litter etc, kitchen roll, small dustpan and brush or similar to clear spilled litter, inco pad if you want her to sit on one in the rings, vaccination card for the cat, maybe some breeder cards?


Thanks Carly .... Got everything apart from dustpan ..

Christ it's like going on holiday

Yes requested to be benched next to you are Sara


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sarah's not going now apparently.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im not sure what to do..may still come,whats latest you can pay?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Carly you know if the you take is currently gccf registered and say the said cat got to champion in a 2 day show..would the cat be allowed its tica title still? or would you need to dual register for it to be allowed its title?

..thinking about taking one of my older girls cause i dont think the younger one would handle a tica..to shy.

oh i dont know what to do i just think its going to be hard with the baby been like he is atm he just cries constant so draining..i want to go but i dont think its a good idea im right stuck but i think i should listen to my head with this one.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Listen to your head hunni .... Plenty of time for you. X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Listen to your head hunni .... Plenty of time for you. X


I do feel your right rach.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I do feel your right rach.


Course I am ... Pop and see us for cake have a nosey about then leave

Then you haven't miss out and Jesse will not be a stress bum lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds better if he's really stressy at the mo. But yes, you would have to duel register for the cat to get their TICA title.


----------

